# My First Post



## nicci73 (May 1, 2011)

Hi,
I am also new to this website and decided to join after reading the book "The Baby Trail"
Me and my husband have been trying to have to conceive for the last 2 and a half years and have just
started on our assisted pregnancy journey.  I am now 37 and hope that we will be successful with a little help and support.
He has had all the usual tests and all came back good.  My blood test confirm I am ovulating but no pregnancy as yet.  I am due to go in to hopsital for an investigative laparoscopy next Monday 9th May, so should know more after that.  Have been told that it should take a week to recover!! Any thoughts on this.  This is the first time I have told anyone about our infertility problems so it is good to share my thoughts on this website.
I look forward to chatting with you all


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Nicci, 

Was it an e book by louise terry? If so a fellow FF wrote it   ...

Good luck for ur lap hun, has ur DH had his SA's done? 

Where are u based? There are boards for areas.... so u get to chatto people at the same clinics as you or someone from ur area which is fab.

Or there are loads of other boards to post in, have a good look round    x x


----------



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Nicci,
Welcome to FF. I started on here just before my first IVF cycle, and it's been a wonderful support. Like you, I hadn;t really shared my infertility issues with anyone. Not even my own family! This site filled a gapiong hole - for support, advice, guidance and just to share your feelings during the journey.

I hope I'll see you on one of the cycle buddies threads. I'm about to start cycle #2 this month.  Good luck to you.   

Hoping - good to see you here. I dropped off the March cycle buddies after the BFN, but I'm back now and about to take the plunge into round 2.
Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## nicci73 (May 1, 2011)

Hi thanks for the support. Yes DH has had SA done and all good. Hoping that the lap will tell us more. Fingers crossed. Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

* WELCOME TO FF*

*nicci73*
     

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Karen- Hi hun,  for round 2  Im good thanks, just getting into all the paperwork for egg sharing for our round 2!! x x

Nicci- good luck x x


----------



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

Hoping - sorry for sounding dumb, but does egg sharing mean you'll go through it all again but donate eggs also? or what exactly is it?
Either way - fingers crossed for you.
If you are starting again, I hope to see oyu on the May/June cycke buddies thread.
G'night


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

karen- Yeh Ill donate 1/2 my eggs to someone else, It will take bout 4 months to get started again at the new clinic so Im looing at sept/oct now, but thats fine with me  need a lil break.  for u... how u been? x x


----------



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Hoping,
Great idea being able to egg-share. I hope it all goes well and that you can provide 2 miracles - one for you and one for someone else. 

I've been OK. Had a really rough few weeks after the BFN, and emotions (mostly influenced by hormones) were very up and down.
I strruggled to understand and accept the negative result, but I'm moving on now and have got myself geared up for round 2.

I'm pumping myself full of vitamins, milk and loads of veges and protein, and trying to stay fit and calm in preparation. I cannot believe how many tablets 1 person can consume in  day, and I swear I rattle when I walk  . 
But, in about March next year, it will all have been worth it.

(Had lunch with a friend today who told me she was pregnant.Only went off the pill for a few weeks, and bang! It took all my strength not to cry, but I was happy for her, just really sad for me. I hung in there and just keep reminding myself that i still have hope. It may be my turn next to mske that same announcement. 

Have a great afternoon and chat again soon. Good luck with all that paperwork.

Take care,
karen


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

It will b ur turn soon   , I find pg ladies and announcement worse than seeing babies... cz I want that to be me!!! 

You sound like ur doing a fab job of prepairing ur body, I jumped off the healthy train after mt BFN    had to!! 

Going to start up again soon tho, after my 1st appt as it takes appox 3-4months to get started! 

Good luck Karen    x x


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello Nicci
Just a quick note to say good luck on your fertility journey. 
I underestimated the length of time I would need to recover from my laparoscopy and ended up feeling run down for weeks afterwards as I returned to work too quickly. Recovery times vary considerably between individuals. I have a friend who returned to work 2 days post lap and felt fine but I think a week for a recovery is a really sensible length of time so you don't push yourself too hard. Don't forget to take your vitamins to make sure that your body has everything it needs to help you recover!  
 and  
Mothpop xx


----------



## Piglet1972 (May 3, 2011)

Hi nicci
I had my lapo and also a histeroscophy (sp!?) 7 days ago. It honestly was fine. Had two small stitches afterwards which have now been removed. No pain apart from lower back muscle pain for a day or so. Very light bleeding for 2 days and lots of bruising! Went back to work after a week and physically I am fine. 

Had mine at Queens in Nottingham.

I know people are different but hope this gives some reassurance. I was in tears when i went under but really wasnt as bad as it sounds. Good luck with it all x


----------



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

So sorry Nicci - totally forgot to wish you best of luck for your lap.
I got carried away catching up with Hoping.

I'll blow you 50 bubbles as an apology.

Fingers crossed for you and let us all know how it goes.


----------

